# The Whole Swan Cookbook



## wyogoob

I love the taste of swan. They don't taste like mud or algae like geese or those sewer pond dwelling ducks do. I think swan is as close in flavor to a wild turkey as anything. During the fall migration the birds get that 'nutty' flavor from living on the rhizomes of the Sago Pondweed. A swan tongue is even designed to rake off the pondweed rhizomes (some call them seeds) from the plant. During good water years like this year the Great Salt Lake freshwater marsh is ripe with Sago Pondweed and ducks and geese and swans.

This thread is an attempt to show the some different ways to prepare swan for the table. We'll take a young swan and cook up as many of the 'parts' as we can:


The breasts will be prosciutto; the carcass, tongue, neck and giblets will go in the gumbo pot. The liver will be hors d'oeuvres, as always. Any fat will be rendered. I haven't decided what to do with the legs, thighs and wing meat yet.


----------



## johnnycake

Seems like a confit is in order for those legs. Can't wait to see how this plays out, 'cause I need to start hunting these tasty delights!


----------



## wyogoob

johnnycake said:


> Seems like a confit is in order for those legs. Can't wait to see how this plays out, 'cause I need to start hunting these tasty delights!


Normally I bake the legs and thighs with some dressing, Thanksgiving turkey style. Although one time we made whole swan summer sausage out of two swans and some pork.

A confit sounds fun but I used the rendered swan fat for gumbo rue and I'm curing the breasts, making prosciutto.

.


----------



## lunkerhunter2

Huh, wish I wouldn't have thrown mine in the garbage can now.
O|*:noidea:


----------



## lunkerhunter2

Kidding of course...
I just pulled mine out of the brine and waiting till tomorrow for the smoker. Can't wait!


----------



## wyogoob

*swan fat*

Trimmed as much fat off of the outside of the bird as I could and saved back the kidney fat.

Placed the fat and 1/2 cup of water in a small pot over low heat. Cooked the fat for 2 hours adding another 1/2 cup of water after an hour or so.

While hot the oil was strained twice through a couple layers of cheesecloth. Made about 1/2 cup of swan oil, just enough for gumbo rue.



Swan oil has a mild, sort of nondescript, flavor.

I put salt and pepper on a crackling and found it to be too tough to chew.

.


----------



## wyogoob

*swan neck*

Swan necks are 18" to 22" long and have enough meat on them to make a pot of gumbo. Skin the neck and cut into 1 1/2" long pieces.

Immature swan neck:


Here's 8 or so pieces of cleaned neck bones for gumbo:


.


----------



## lunkerhunter2

I saw the heart. I like this game. Its kinda like name that...


----------



## utahgolf

I thought with dead swans you were just suppose to sit there and poke them with a stick?


----------



## johnnycake

How much fat is in the skin? More or less than your average goose?


----------



## wyogoob

johnnycake said:


> How much fat is in the skin? More or less than your average goose?


Relatively speaking less fat on the skin than a goose; more fat sticks to the meat. One of these times I'll scald the swan and pluck it. It's a lot of work though. I usually skin my geese and always skin swans.

.


----------



## wyogoob

*heart and gizzard*

There's a fair amount of meat to be had in the swan's heart and gizzard. The heart is tender and the gizzard is tough and crunchy. Both are great sliced thin and simply fried 'low and slow' in butter and a little red cooking wine. Rolling in seasoned flour or dipping in batter and fried in hot oil is another good way to cook these giblets.



The heart can be sliced, lightly salted or dipped in soy sauce, and eaten raw.

I save all the hearts and gizzards from waterfowl and my favorite way to use them is in stuffing. The heart and gizzard from this swan was cut up and fried in butter and dry red wine and then used in gumbo.



.


----------



## wyogoob

*swan liver*

I absolutely love liver from migrating swans and Sandhill cranes. The livers on those migrating birds are enlarged, full of tasty fat, from the birds gorging themselves on Sago Pondweed, in the case of swans, and wheat and barley, in the case of fall-migrating cranes.

Swan liver:


This swan liver was soaked overnight in lightly salted milk. Some sliced onions and mushrooms were fried in butter with a splash of dry red wine until the onions were clear. The liver was sliced into silver dollar-size pieces, pressed flat and rolled in flour spiced with a little salt and pepper. 


Over medium heat the liver was fried in butter with a splash of red wine until medium. Place the cooked liver on your favorite cracker and top with fried onions or a sauteed slice of mushroom.

tasty:


Hors d'oeuvre_s: _Added some cheese and antelope pepperoni to the tray.


----------



## Dunkem

Wow, what a unique way to serve liver. Looks delicious!


----------



## wyogoob

*swan tongue*

I skinned out the swan's neck up to the base of the skull, the end of the tongue actually. So I thought, what the hell, I'll cut the tongue out while I'm at it. 8)

I'm a tongue guy but never had a bird tongue before. I assumed a swan's tongue is big enough to have a bite or two of meat on it so I cut it out. Swan tongue has backward-facing hooks built for raking seeds off the stems of Sago Pondweed, a swan's primary food source in the Great Salt Lake marsh.

Looks OK, I mean who wouldn't go after that:


The tongue was cleaned up and tossed in the gumbo pot. It was the first thing I tried when the gumbo was finished cooking:


Wow The skin was super tough and there was zero meat. The reason is the tongue has a bone, tipped with cartilage, all the way out to the tip! Other than the bone the tongue had some nasty, gooey, stuff in it that tasted somewhat like bone marrow. There just wasn't any meat there. :-(

Tongue bone. Second damnest thing I ever seen:


Hardly worth the effort, and it will be the last swan tongue for me.

.


----------



## wyogoob

*swan gumbo*

There's a jillion ways to make gumbo and they're all good. I made swan gumbo using the swan's giblets (the neck, heart and gizzard) with a swan oil rue. Here's how;

Cut up a swan neck into 1" to 1 1/2" long pieces. Over medium heat bring 2 cups of salted water to a boil. Reduce the heat and add the neck bones and any parts of the carcass that still have some meat on them. Over low heat simmer for 15 minutes. Drain and rinse in hot water. Return the bones to the pot and add two 15 ounce cans of chicken broth. Simmer over low heat for 30 minutes. Remove the neck bones. Strain the broth through cheesecloth and set aside.



Over low heat cook sliced swan heart and gizzard in butter with a splash of red wine. Add about 1/3rd pound of sliced andouille sausage and cook for 5 to 7 minutes, stirring often. The andouille sausage used was the seasoning type loaded with tons of garlic and black pepper and heavily smoked; ot something you would want to eat it itself. See post #52 here: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/15220-sausage-recipes-6.html#post215070

Chop 1 cup each of onion, celery and green bell pepper.



Render the swan fat and strain it through a couple layers of cheese cloth. In a large skillet over medium heat mix 1/2 cup of flour with 1/2 cup of swan oil. Stir continuously until the rue is a dark chocolate brown, Be careful, the rue will darken quickly using swan oil.

Add the vegetables and 2 cans of chicken broth to the hot rue. Add Chachere's seasoning to taste. I recommend starting with about 1 level teaspoon of Chachere's Cajun seasoning. Cook, stirring continuously, for 5 minutes. Transfer the mix to the stew pot and add the strained broth, the giblets and neck bones. At this pint I added the swan tongue and pre-cooked swan carcass.

Simmer the gumbo for 45 minutes or until the meat falls off the neck bones. Add some sliced okra and cook for another 15 minutes. Serve over a bowl of rice and top with chopped green onions and fresh parsley. A pinch of filé seasoning adds a nice flavor.



bon appetit


----------



## wyogoob

*swan gumbo*

OK, the gumbo looks better without the tongue:



.


----------



## wyogoob

*swan prosciutto*

*Swan Prosciutto:*

2 swan breasts - skinned

Cure/rub:
3/4 cup - kosher salt or pickling salt
2 tbsp - sugar
2 tbsp - garlic powder
1 tbsp - mild paprika
1 tbsp - red pepper flakes
1 tbsp - ground black pepper 

Instructions:
Weigh breasts (these weighed about 13 oz each)
Rub 1/3rd of cure on meat.
Wrap in clear wrap and store in fridge for 3 days.
Remove from fridge and rinse in cold water.
Apply another 1/3rd of the cure to meat and wrap in clear wrap. 
Press between two weighted dinner plates.
Store in fridge for 3 more days.
Remove from refrigerator and rinse off in cold water and pat dry. 
The breasts will be cured when they have lost 30% - 33% of their original weight. 
Rub the remaining 1/3rd of the cure on the meat. Brush off any excess cure with a clean paper towel.
Wrap the breasts with cheese cloth soaked in red wine.
Hang the breasts in a cool place until dry.

Swan breasts weigh less than a pound each:


Rubbed in cure and wrapped in food wrap:


Cure works a significant amount of moisture out after 24 hours:


Breasts placed between two plates and weighed down. This will shape the meat into a consistent thickness:


Ready to overhaul, change the cure, after 3 days. The cure is working the moisture out of the meat and the breasts are starting to get hard:


The breasts are rinsed off in cold water and new cure is applied:


6 days total of curing is sufficient time to cure meat that is only 1" thick:


After 6 days of curing the breast have lost over 33% of their original weight:


The breasts are patted dry and the final rub is applied:


Cheese cloth is wetted down with a dry red wine and then wrapped around the cured breasts:


Ready for the dry curing stage:


more later

.


----------



## Buckfinder

You are a brave soul for eating that tongue!


----------



## swbuckmaster

It takes 6 days to get the duck taste out of a swan? I've never had swan so I'm interested in how this plays out.

For the life of me I don't know why you don't like goose I think it tastes like beef.


----------



## wyogoob

swbuckmaster said:


> It takes 6 days to get the duck taste out of a swan? I've never had swan so I'm interested in how this plays out.
> 
> For the life of me I don't know why you don't like goose I think it tastes like beef.


Has little, or nothing, to do with removing the taste. Besides, a swan doesn't taste like a duck. It's about curing the meat, driving the cure completely through the cut of meat to preserve it. Curing the meat will change it's flavor. After curing it may even have a stronger duck flavor (to use your reference) 4 days would have easily been enough time to cure these breasts. The breasts are pretty hard. I hope it's not too salty.

Not all geese tastes like beef. I love geese taken from agricultural areas, corn fields like where I came from. Geese from around Evanston WY are pretty gamey.

.


----------



## Fowlmouth

WOW! I really enjoyed reading this thread and looking at the photos. As always you show how to not waste a thing, and you go the extra mile with your game. You also put more time in doing things the right way than most folks I know. Well done!


----------



## catmando

You Be The Man When It Comes To Meat Mr. Goob. Thanks. ;-)


----------



## wyogoob

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Kidding of course...
> I just pulled mine out of the brine and waiting till tomorrow for the smoker. Can't wait!


How did it turn out?

Any pictures?

Free samples?

.


----------



## wyogoob

*swan summer sausage - 2012*

*Waterfowl makes excellent sausage. We made summer sausage from our 2012 swans.

Might as well add this post to the Whole Swan Cookbook:*

Wow, swan makes really good summer sausage and this is a great tasting and easy to make recipe.

dressed swan:


undressed swan:


Used 1 1/2 swans, all of a tough old bird and one-half of a young swan. Made about 13 pounds of sausage, about 7.5 pounds of swan and 5 pounds of pork butt. What was left in the bottom of the stuffer we used for burgers. It was just great. I love the flavor of a swan but they can be dry and tough, hard to cook, like a wild turkey. The spices in this recipe are the basic ones for summer sausage plus some coriander. Coriander is lemon-like, a great addition to any wild game sausage.

Swan Summer Sausage #12

7.5 lbs - swan (meat from 1 1/2 swans)
5 lbs - pork butt 
6 tbsp - Morton's Tenderquick cure
2 tbsp - sugar
2 tbsp - coarse black pepper
1 tbsp - mustard seed
1 tbsp - coriander
1 tsp - garlic powder
2 cups - water
1 tbsp - liquid smoke if cooked in oven

Cube meat or grind thru 3/4" plate.
Mix all ingredients well, keep frosty.
Grind thru 3/16" plate.
Stuff into 1 1/2" to 2 1/2" diameter casings.
Refrigerate for 48 hours.

Using fruitwood, smoke until internal temp is 152°F.
Or:
Bake in oven 6 to 8 hours @ 190°F until internal temperature is 152°F

The raw swan summer sausage was stuffed into 1 1/2" diameter x 12" long fibrous casings. What was left in the bottom of the stuffer was formed into patties and cooked in a skillet with a little bit of water; really good, nice and plump with a mild flavor:









Half of the sausages were smoked at 165°F for 3 hours and then finished in the oven. The other half was cooked entirely in the oven. Both were put in an ice water bath when the internal temperature reached 152°F. The ice water bath helps shrink the casing tight to the sausage.









It's really good. Even Mrs. Goob who asks, "How can you eat a pretty bird like that"? enjoyed the sausage.









whoo hoo, whoo hoo, whoo hoo


----------



## wyogoob

*swan liver dirty rice*

*Dirty Rice made from swan liver - 2012:*

I love Dirty Rice, a taste I aquired working the gas patch in the Gulf states. There's a million recipes for it, most include chicken liver. If you like liver its a great recipe for gamebird and waterfowl livers.

So I made some dirty rice using swan liver. In my opinion swan liver is mild tasting compared to goose liver and liver from diving ducks, but not as tasty as turkey liver, or everyone's favorite, Sandhill Crane liver. The rice medley has plenty of dark-colored rice varieties including wild rice.

Down and Dirty Rice:








Boy that's dirty! Kinda looks like someone swept the floor and emptied the dust pan on a bowl of rice. :grin:

Down & Dirty Rice

Ingredients:
• 1 1/2 cups - uncooked rice medley
• 1 - 14 oz. can Chicken broth
• 1 cup - bird livers, chopped
• 1/3 cup - smoked sausage, diced
• 1/3 cup - green pepper, diced
• 1/3 cup - celery, diced
• 1/3 cup - green onion, chopped
• 1 clove - garlic, minced
• 3 tbsp - butter
• 2 tbsp - red wine
• 1/2 tsp - Chachere's Creole Seasoning










Instructions:
• Soak livers in salted milk for 2 hours, rinse, and then chop 1/4" to 1/2". 
• Cook rice medley in chicken broth and 1 tbsp of butter; cover and set aside. 
• Heat 1 tbsp of butter over medium heat; add garlic, livers and red wine. Cook liver, stirring often, for 5 minutes. Add more butter, the vegetables and seasoning, and cook until vegetable are translucent. 
• Add vegetable mixture to rice, mix well, and cook for another 10 minutes, stirring often.

Notes:
• Works great with any game bird liver.
• If using andouille sausage delete the garlic and Chachere's seasoning

Bon apétit!


----------



## wyogoob

*swan prosciutto update*

I had to try the swan prosciutto before it dried. *It's too salty*. Edible, but really salty. :sad:

I stretched the cure recipe some, made a little more than the recipe called for and might have forgot to add more sugar. And six days of curing was too long. 4 days would have been plenty. I'll adjust the recipe accordingly the next time, if there is a next time.

Sliced it 'against the grain':


Sliced it 'with the grain' (top right):


About as thin as I can get it until it's dry:


Less than 0.017" thick:


Antipasto; sliced swan prosciutto, mozzarella panino, cantaloupe and olives.


The other breast will dry for a couple weeks before it gets sliced.

I might try this on a wild goose or wild turkey but probably not on a wild duck. Duck breasts are just too small.
.


----------



## wyogoob

Traditionally prosciutto is served with fresh fruit. Here's some swan prosciutto with slices of pear and cantaloupe. The fruit knocks down some of the salty flavor typical of prosciutto, capicola, lonza and some other dry-cured meats:


----------



## wyogoob

*swan prociutto update*

The second cured swan breast dried in the fridge for 2 weeks at 40°. Frankly, I just forgot about it and wanted to slobber some wine on the cheese cloth after a week or so. The breast weighed 7.3 ounces, losing about 55% of it's original weight:


One-half was sliced against the grain, most of which will be wrapped around cheese:


The prosciutto was sliced 0.009" thick this time:


The remaining one-half was sliced with the grain. These larger slices will go well with sliced fruit or stuffed with cream cheese:


The prosciutto was hard and dry but still had enough moisture left in it to make it pliable. The saltiness had abated somewhat, but it was still too salty for me.

.


----------



## Cooky

Hey Goob, how are you getting slices that nice?


----------



## wyogoob

*slicing dry cured swan*



Cooky said:


> Hey Goob, how are you getting slices that nice?


Great question.

First, I press the meat as it cures. That gives the swan breast firmness and uniformity.....it tightens up any gaps or "loose" muscles. Also, the meat will dry cure as a block with flat sides, top and bottom so to speak, that render themselves well to slicing and with little waste. Normally store-bought prosciutto was pressed at some point during the curing process.

Secondly, I have a commercial Hobart slicer. It's not razor-sharp but sharp enough to slice dry cured meats like capicola, lonza, and prosciutto down to 0.008". (regular copy paper is 0.004") I can get "wetter" stuff like salami, bologna, pastrami, brisket, ham, smoked fish, and even some cheese types below 0.025".

Let me tell ya, dry cured swan prosciutto is tough and when sliced thicker than 0.035" it can be unappealing; dry, salty, and hard to chew.

.


----------



## wyogoob

*baked legs & thighs with dressing*



wyogoob said:


> ..............................................................
> 
> This thread is an attempt to show the some different ways to prepare swan for the table. We'll take a young swan and cook up as many of the 'parts' as we can:
> 
> 
> The breasts will be prosciutto; the carcass, tongue, neck and giblets will go in the gumbo pot. The liver will be hors d'oeuvres, as always. Any fat will be rendered. I haven't decided what to do with the legs, thighs and wing meat yet.


I decided to bake the legs, thighs and wing meat from the 2014 immature swan with dressing. A little boring and repetitive on my part, but it's one of my favorite ways to prepare waterfowl.

Birds that spend a lot of time on their feet like puddle ducks, geese, swans, turkeys and cranes have relatively large legs and thighs. This swan was no exception and the legs and thighs and wing meat were packaged in separate vacuum bags. Out of curiosity the meat was weighed:


De-boned the legs and thighs:


Trimmed and then chopped up the wing and shoulder meat. There's a lot of meat there:


The bones were simmered in chicken bouillon and it made some colorful and tasty stock for the dressing. The wing meat was browned with butter, red wine, garlic and mushrooms for 5 minutes. The stock was strained and about one-half of it added to the browned wing meat and then simmered for 10 minutes:


A double batch of dressing was made from sliced toast, onions, celery, fresh parsley, the pre-cooked wing meat, butter and the broth. Sage, poultry seasoning, salt and pepper were mixed in "to taste" Then the de-boned leg and thigh meat was rubbed with vegetable oil and nested in the dressing in a large casserole dish.

Baked, covered, at 300° for 90 minutes and then uncovered at 400° for 10 minutes or less to brown the dish:


Swan leg meat can be a little on the tough side but this was a young swan, tender and moist. The dressing is flavorful and very meaty, a meal in itself. This dish will easily serve four hungry adults.



.


----------



## wyogoob

So the 2014 swan cooked up like this:

skin and fat - rendered swan oil
liver - hor d'oeuvres
neck, heart and gizzard - gumbo
breast meat - prosciutto
legs and thigh meat - baked
wing, shoulders and back meat - dressing
bones - stock for gumbo and dressing

I purposely weighed the swan meat on my 2014 immature swan to show how much edible meat there was other than the breast meat:

breast meat including breast meat trimmings = *28 oz*
de-boned and trimmed legs, thighs, wings and back = *32 oz

.
*


----------



## wyogoob

johnnycake said:


> Seems like a confit is in order for those legs. Can't wait to see how this plays out, 'cause I need to start hunting these tasty delights!


Being a young swan I gambled and simply baked the legs. Got lucky, they ended up medium well and tender. 

.


----------



## massmanute

I wonder if anyone raises swans for the table. Obviously, I am not referring to species that exist in the wild in this area, but unprotected species, such as mute swan or australian black swan.


----------



## wyogoob

Bump

I love swan, especially the legs and thighs.


----------



## wyogoob

bump


----------



## gdog

Swan in the cooler. Good time to bump this post....


----------



## wyogoob

Bump for that Taxidermy dude. :smile:


----------



## AlexCaro

I've never tried swan. Is it differ from cooking a goose of a chicken? I saw info that they are hard to cook.


----------



## wyogoob

*Go back and read this thread*



AlexCaro said:


> I've never tried swan. Is it differ from cooking a goose of a chicken? I saw info that they are hard to cook.


 A swan doesn't cook up as easy as chicken. They're similar to a wild goose.
.


----------



## wyogoob

*2020 is a good year for swan liver*

Swan liver cooked in butter with red wine served on Melba toast in a bed of onions.


----------



## wyogoob

*Swan neck soup in an Instant Pot*

Swans have very long necks and I hate to waste them. A swan neck makes a tasty soup or stew. Cut the neck into pieces at the joints. There's 16 or 17 bones in a swan's neck. A meat cleaver works fine.

The meat falls off the bones in an hour cooked in an Instant Pot.

This recipe works for crane, turkey or goose also. It'll warm your tummy on a cold fall day.


----------



## wyogoob

*swan for Thanksgiving*

Baked 1/2 juvie swan in a bed of dressing. Dressing has onions, celery, and diced swan heart and gizzard.

Wrapped the swan in cheesecloth and drizzled garlic butter over it. 80 minutes at 300°

Then of course you have to have a swan sweet potato to go with it.


----------



## alaska

Swan equals delicious meat.


----------



## wyogoob

*I love breasts*

Made a mushroom butter sauce and poured it over a leftover piece of swan breast.

Mushroom Sauce
2/3rds cup - mushrooms, sliced
1 clove - garlic, minced
1/2 - stick of butter
1/4 cup - red cooking wine


 Melt butter in sauce pan over medium, add garlic.
 Cook for 5 minutes, stirring occasionally.
 Add mushrooms and wine.
 Cook, covered, for 10 minutes, stirring occasionally.
 Pour mushrooms over meat and heat in microwave, on high, for 2 minutes.


----------



## Animediniol

wyogoob said:


> Swan necks are 18" to 22" long and have enough meat on them to make a pot of gumbo. Skin the neck and cut into 1 1/2" long pieces.
> 
> Immature swan neck:
> 
> 
> Here's 8 or so pieces of cleaned neck bones for gumbo:


Clean meat...Send the finished product! I'm hungry:EAT:


----------



## Moezer

Bump cuz it's application time & this was a great thread! Doing my Swan course again this year


----------



## wyogoob

It's swan season! Bump

Swan neck gumbo sounds good!









Yes, that is a swan tongue in my bowl of swan neck gumbo:


----------



## DREW_22

Mr. Goob, What is your recommended recipe for a first time swan cooker? (Swan heart "street tacos" were delicious)


----------



## wyogoob

DREW_22 said:


> Mr. Goob, What is your recommended recipe for a first time swan cooker? (Swan heart "street tacos" were delicious)
> View attachment 154517


Great job dressing out your swan! 

Is it a big swan, an adult?
The legs n thighs are good in a bed of dressing. Chop up the gizzard and some meat off the wings and use in the dressing.
Swan neck soup of course. I'm making swan neck Pho. Looks like a lot of work, but I love Pho.
The breasts can be made into a number of things....use the search engine here. Pastrami or salami are cool.
Don't forget the carcass. Chop it up, simmer it in a pot of chicken broth. Pick off the meat for soup or sandwiches.

Keep us posted!


----------



## wyogoob

Lunch - swan liver n onions!









This was a pretty big, old, swan. I cut it's liver up into 12 pieces and then soaked them in lightly salted milk for a couple days.









Dredged in some flour with onion salt and black pepper.









Fried in bacon grease.


----------



## wyogoob

Recommend pounding the pieces of liver flat before dredging in flour. I forgot to do it. 

They say the main food source for swans resting in the Great Salt Lake ecosystem is the nutrient-rich seeds and tubers of sago pondweed. Interestingly the tasy Canvasback loves sago pondweed and I think Utah swans taste like Canvasbacks.


----------



## wyogoob

Swan Neck Pho









A swan's neck has 25 vertebrae.










It takes a lot of stuff to make pho








I named my hoisin sauce "flame thrower"


----------



## DREW_22

I'm not as photo attentive as the swan recipe master. But here is my bowl. Fresh thin sliced pintail breast waiting for the cascade of boiling swan neck pho broth to complete the cooking process.


----------



## wyogoob

DREW_22 said:


> I'm not as photo attentive as the swan recipe master. But here is my bowl. Fresh thin sliced pintail breast waiting for the cascade of boiling swan neck pho broth to complete the cooking process.
> View attachment 154624


Wow, that looks fantastic!

I have bok choy in my garden. Gonna get my snow shovel and get some today.


----------



## wyogoob

wyogoob said:


> Wow, that looks fantastic!
> 
> I have bok choy in my garden. Gonna get my snow shovel and get some today.


Ha, my bok choy and winter Chinese choy is at my plots in the Evanston Community Gardens and the city has it locked up for the winter. Dangit


----------



## wyogoob

This year's swan was an old one, was pretty tough. Had to cook the swan neck twice to get it to fall off the bones, 2nd time in the Instant Pot. So I hung the swan up in the walk-in cooler for a week before butchering it. Could have left it hang for another week. Trimmed the meat off the wings and the carcass and then cut the scraps into pieces. The wing meat was super tough.

Decided to make a pot of soup with the trim. Will cook the scraps in the Instant Pot and make some bone broth with the carcass.

Bone broth:

Ingredients
1 swan carcass, cut into pieces
6 qts water
1 cup carrots, chopped
1 cup celery, chopped
1 onion, chopped
2 tbsp salt
1 tbsp peppercorns
3 bay leaves

Directions

Bring to a boil, reduce to a simmer.
Cook for 10 hours
Trim meat off bones and save
Strain broth through a cloth or towel
Discard vegetables
Makes about 4 quarts. It's more of a vegetable broth than a bone broth.


----------



## wyogoob

Butchered and packaged this year's swan. There's 6 packages of meat, each package enough for one meal, 2 people:
2 pkgs - breast
2 pkgs - leg n thigh
1 pkg - wings n trim
1 pkg - giblets


----------



## DREW_22

Reporting back- Swan pastrami turned out OK. Sliced thin, it was good.


----------

